# Laguna Atascosa NWR Archery Hunt



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

My teenage son and I drew an archery hunt at Laguna Atascosa through TP&W for November 17-21. Has anyone been on this hunt before and have advice for us? My plan is to focus our efforts on his chances. Thank you in advance!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Me and 2 coworkers were drawn for the same hunt. I know nothing about it.


----------



## txstguy (Dec 9, 2009)

*we'll see*

my cousin and I were drawn too; never been there but it looks tough.

anyone been there?


----------



## hbnicols (Feb 15, 2010)

I will ad another rookie to the group. Look forward to anyone getting info and sharing. Good luck guys.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Lots of wide open land. Best to get in early and scout. You will most likely have to stalk after you spot them. Lot and Lots of walking but a good hunt.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Everyone on the 17-21 hunt?


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, 17-21.


----------



## hbnicols (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes 17-21. Scout 4th. I am planning on using a bike and may get a pull cart for it. This one is pricey but would haul a lot of meat. https://www.amazon.com/Tipke-The-Bi...rd_wg=irnRs&psc=1&refRID=M8RVV56G6F4DXAT8D3EV
I could use it around the house too.


----------



## bowd'up365 (Jun 10, 2014)

I went last December. I was in your same predicament. There isn't hardly any info on the web about the place. The locals have been hunting it for years and have done a fantastic job at keeping it quiet. The road on the way to the place was absolute garbage i mean it looks like it was used as a bombing range. Once there, the place is MASSIVE. If you have time to go about I would definitely take advantage of it just so you at least have an idea off what the place looks like. It's a refuge so there are animals everywhere some units hold more than others. Its hard to explain over this text with a cell phone. As mentioned earlier lots of walking so have a broke in pair of comfy snake boots. I had a fat tire bike that was useless after it rained because the sand caked up in every moving part. I was able to rattle in a few decent deer but want able to draw on them. The nilgai went nocturnal due to the pressure. Find fresh dung piles and tracks/ signs. Once you see it you'll understand what I'm talking about. Long story but I tracked a giant buck on day 5 just by following his tracks and it jumped out of the brush 10yards in front of me. I was not ready for it and well yeah I almost cried because of shear exhaustion. Not much sleep and long days. If you have a couple days to scout use one to just explore the refuge then one to learn a unit or two. You will learn soooo much on your hunt. I went alone and enjoyed every minute of it. I found a dead buck skull that was a 12 point that was 150+". I had close encounters with deer hogs and had a nilgai cow at 50 yards. If you have any questions let me know. I haven't really ever posted on 2cool but I'll check back here in the days to come.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

bowd'up365 said:


> I went last December. I was in your same predicament. There isn't hardly any info on the web about the place. The locals have been hunting it for years and have done a fantastic job at keeping it quiet. The road on the way to the place was absolute garbage i mean it looks like it was used as a bombing range. Once there, the place is MASSIVE. If you have time to go about I would definitely take advantage of it just so you at least have an idea off what the place looks like. It's a refuge so there are animals everywhere some units hold more than others. Its hard to explain over this text with a cell phone. As mentioned earlier lots of walking so have a broke in pair of comfy snake boots. I had a fat tire bike that was useless after it rained because the sand caked up in every moving part. I was able to rattle in a few decent deer but want able to draw on them. The nilgai went nocturnal due to the pressure. Find fresh dung piles and tracks/ signs. Once you see it you'll understand what I'm talking about. Long story but I tracked a giant buck on day 5 just by following his tracks and it jumped out of the brush 10yards in front of me. I was not ready for it and well yeah I almost cried because of shear exhaustion. Not much sleep and long days. If you have a couple days to scout use one to just explore the refuge then one to learn a unit or two. You will learn soooo much on your hunt. I went alone and enjoyed every minute of it. I found a dead buck skull that was a 12 point that was 150+". I had close encounters with deer hogs and had a nilgai cow at 50 yards. If you have any questions let me know. I haven't really ever posted on 2cool but I'll check back here in the days to come.


So you were not able to take any animals? Is it worth a 6 hr drive if you don't have the chance to scout before hand?


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

I hear Bird Watchers get to go out there as often as they like. í ½í¸‰


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

It is not an easy hunt, animals everywhere, but u need to be set up for them. Spot and stalk is possible if u are in a good area. 

Many possibilities for a good trophy buck, a few minutes of luck and a well placed shot can make the trip worthwhile from wherever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes...it is worth the drive. That is some of the coolest country you will get to hunt in Texas. It is what the coastal plains looked like before modern development. It is a hard hunt, but being in that country is totally worth it.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

What's the general hunting techniques? 

Spot and stalk with a bow seems nearly impossible (I'm inexperienced). Just trying to get a feel for it before I burn 5 days of vacation on a trip and be out of my league.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

You may set up 100 yrds downwind of a good water source and let the others push them to you or still hunt into the wind very slow. I've taken hogs,whitetail and nilgai doing this down there. Hunt the dung if you like for nilgai, but it never appealed to me much. Key in on the private property around because they can feed all they want. Good Luck!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

I'll be on the 17-21 archery hunt as well. Heading down Thursday morning to make the orientation that evening.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Never underestimate yourself. I hunt on private land adjacent to the refuge and have got'er done. I also have muscular atrophy. I walk slow and very short distances. I hunt with a rifle, but usually shoot short distances because I shake a lot. I'll find trails, nilgai scat and deer scrapes get down wind 50 yards and ambush them. If you fail, call it a learning experience.



JFolm said:


> What's the general hunting techniques?
> 
> Spot and stalk with a bow seems nearly impossible (I'm inexperienced). Just trying to get a feel for it before I burn 5 days of vacation on a trip and be out of my league.


----------



## Squattingcoyote (Jul 22, 2013)

I killed a Nilgai last year on the 2nd morning of the hunt by spot & stalk. I took advantage of the high winds and tall grass and got to 25 yds. The older one turned, saw me and spooked. Got on them again from a different direction and wound up making a 7 yd shot. It wasn't a huge male but still a trophy in my book. Its worth the drive and be prepared to push yourself. PM me or email and I'll give you all the details and advice you want.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

How did you do?


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

My son and I weren't able to make the trip. He couldn't miss school and I've torn something in my elbow and can't draw my bow. Hope the others were successful!


----------



## jeff1107 (May 2, 2017)

Head to Laguna A for Dec. 1 - 5 archery Nilgai. Anything you learned that would help me get started?


----------

